# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  دو سوال از تصاعد حسابی

## GUST

سلام .
این دوسوال تصاعدو چطوری باید حل کرد ? راه حلشو بدین .ممنون[emoji7]

----------


## par.rah

6.من یاد گرفتم خیلی از سوالات ریاضی رو با مثال حل کنم...3و4و5 اعداد طلایی هستن و در این سوال صدق میکنه پس 0.6
رابطه جبریشم میفرستم بعدا

----------


## GUST

> 6.من یاد گرفتم خیلی از سوالات ریاضی رو با مثال حل کنم...3و4و5 اعداد طلایی هستن و در این سوال صدق میکنه پس 0.6
> رابطه جبریشم میفرستم بعدا


اگر صدق نکرد چی!؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## par.rah

5.
a+b+c=15
3b+15
b=5
مجموع معکوس a,b,c شده 51/5 پس معکوس a,c میشه 50/5 یا 10....معکوسa,c هم میشه نوشت a+c/ac که a+c هم میشه 2b که میشه 10..پس ac میشه 1...(b+x)(b-x)=1
b^2-x^2=1
پس x^2 l میشه 24 و جواب میشه رادیکال 24

----------


## GUST

> 5.
> a+b+c=15
> 3b+15
> b=5
> مجموع معکوس a,b,c شده 51/5 پس معکوس a,c میشه 50/5 یا 10....معکوسa,c هم میشه نوشت a+c/ac که a+c هم میشه 2b که میشه 10..پس ac میشه 1...(b+x)(b-x)=1
> b^2-x^2=1
> پس x^2 l میشه 24 و جواب میشه رادیکال 24


مجموع معکوسو چطوری حساب کردی

----------


## par.rah

یک bم میشه 1/5 ... از 51/5 کم میکنیم میشه 10...10 هم مجموع معکوشaوc هست...مجموع معکوس aوc هم میشه a+c/ac که a+c میشه 2b و ac هم میشه b^2-x^2
x iهم قدر نسبته که سوال میخواست

----------


## par.rah

واسه سوال 6 راه حل جبری میخواستی
مثلث قائم الزاویه:a^2+b^2=c^2.....در نتیجه:c^2-a^2=b^2...در نتیجه :Yahoo (2): c-a)(c+a)=b^2
c-a=2برابر قدر نسبت...c-a=2q
c+a=2b
نتیجه خط 2 و 3 و 4...2b*2q=b^2,  در نتیجه b/4=q..در نتیجه 4q=b
نسبت بزرگ به کوچک میشهa/c  یا b-q/b+
q
میشه شیش دهم!

پدرم دراومد تا بنویس!!!!!

----------


## GUST

> اولی فکر کنم ج میشه اینم راه حل 
> فایل پیوست 37604
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk


100 درصد درسته

----------


## salam55

دومیش هم الف هست راه حل بذارم برا اونم؟

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk

----------


## GUST

> دومیش هم الف هست راه حل بذارم برا اونم؟
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk


اگر راه حلت مثل این بنده خداست نه نیاز نیست

----------


## salam55

نه رو کاغذ بنویسم؟

----------


## GUST

> نه رو کاغذ بنویسم؟


اگر زحمتی نیس !

----------


## par.rah

> اگر راه حلت مثل این بنده خداست نه نیاز نیست


من خودم سوالات رو بصورت عدد گذاری مینویسم..واسه شما فقط راه حل نوشتم... :Yahoo (75):

----------


## GUST

> من خودم سوالات رو بصورت عدد گذاری مینویسم..واسه شما فقط راه حل نوشتم...


[emoji4] [emoji7] ممنون حاجی
یه مشکلی که بود یه مقدار گنگ بود  متوجه نشدم [emoji26] بازم ممنون

----------


## GUST

> فایل پیوست 37605


عالی [emoji8] [emoji7] کامل متوجه شدم به یک نگاه[emoji8] اجرکم عندالله

----------


## salam55

خواهش میکنم

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk

----------


## GUST

> من خودم سوالات رو بصورت عدد گذاری مینویسم..واسه شما فقط راه حل نوشتم...


از شما هم خیلی ممنونم[emoji4] داروساز عزیز

----------


## GUST

> خواهش میکنم
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk



اینو فقط یه راهنمایی میکنی؟ نمیخواد بنویسی فقط روی اون ۵ جمله اخر گیر دارم بدست نمیاد ....

----------


## salam55

چرا دیگه 5 جمله آخر یعنی جمله صدم و 99 و 98 و 97و 96 خب مجموع اینا 120 میشه که اگه هر کدومو با فرمول دنباله حسابی گسترده تر بنویسی یه معادله دو مجهولی میده و از 5 جمله اول هم یه معادله دو مجهولی دیگه میده که با هم میشن دو معادله دو مجهولی و با حل اون جمله اول و قدر نسبت بدست میاد

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk

----------


## GUST

> چرا دیگه 5 جمله آخر یعنی جمله صدم و 99 و 98 و 97و 96 خب مجموع اینا 120 میشه که اگه هر کدومو با فرمول دنباله حسابی گسترده تر بنویسی یه معادله دو مجهولی میده و از 5 جمله اول هم یه معادله دو مجهولی دیگه میده که با هم میشن دو معادله دو مجهولی و با حل اون جمله اول و قدر نسبت بدست میاد
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk



اینو باید به طریق خاصی تفکیک کرد؟ چطوری تصاعد بزنم !؟ توان ۲ داره ...

----------


## hasan78

جواب اون جمعه میشه 1400
به خاطر این که a1+a2+a3+a4+a5=120 در نتیجه 5a1+10d=20 این معادله ی اولمون
و a96+a97+a98+a99+a100=120 در نتیجه 5a1+485d=120 اینم معادله ی دوممون
با حل دستگاه و d=4/19 ,a=68/19 در نتیجه طبق فرمول جمع دنباله حسابی که هست n/2(2a1+(n-1)d جواب بدست میاد1400

----------


## GUST

> جواب اون جمعه میشه 1400
> به خاطر این که a1+a2+a3+a4+a5=120 در نتیجه 5a1+10d=20 این معادله ی اولمون
> و a96+a97+a98+a99+a100=120 در نتیجه 5a1+485d=120 اینم معادله ی دوممون
> با حل دستگاه و d=4/19 ,a=68/19 در نتیجه طبق فرمول جمع دنباله حسابی که هست n/2(2a1+(n-1)d جواب بدست میاد1400


حسن دادا سوال قبلی رم بگو

----------


## GUST

> جواب اون جمعه میشه 1400
> به خاطر این که a1+a2+a3+a4+a5=120 در نتیجه 5a1+10d=20 این معادله ی اولمون
> و a96+a97+a98+a99+a100=120 در نتیجه 5a1+485d=120 اینم معادله ی دوممون
> با حل دستگاه و d=4/19 ,a=68/19 در نتیجه طبق فرمول جمع دنباله حسابی که هست n/2(2a1+(n-1)d جواب بدست میاد1400


البته اگر زحمتی نیس .ممنون



> حسن دادا سوال قبلی رم بگو

----------


## hasan78

اونم میشه 1275 
نگا اتحاد مزدوج به صورت  و وقتی اونا رو همینجوری از مزدوج تجزیه کنی یک پرانتزش که همیشه 1 هست بقیشه از جمع 50 تا1 هست که بدست میاد طبق فرمول جمع 50/2(1+50) که میشه1275

----------


## hasan78

اوکی؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Yek.Doost

سلام
عکس اول - تقریبا مشابه سوال اولیته - فقط با یکم تغییر

عکس دوم هم که فرمول های کلی رو نوشته - مثال هم زده

----------


## GUST

> سلام
> عکس اول - تقریبا مشابه سوال اولیته - فقط با یکم تغییر
> 
> عکس دوم هم که فرمول های کلی رو نوشته - مثال هم زده


این چه کتابیه!؟

----------


## Yek.Doost

مقام عظمای سیر تا پیاز گاج  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## GUST

> مقام عظمای سیر تا پیاز گاج


بدرد کنکور نمیخوره  :Yahoo (21):  تشریحیه!

----------


## GUST

> مقام عظمای سیر تا پیاز گاج


دروغ میگم؟

----------


## Forgotten

آقا جواد حل شد سوالا یا چیزی مونده ؟

----------


## GUST

> آقا جواد حل شد سوالا یا چیزی مونده ؟


جاوا هستم .نه تموم شد .دست همگی درد نکنه[emoji8] [emoji7]

----------


## ali761

> سلام .
> این دوسوال تصاعدو چطوری باید حل کرد ? راه حلشو بدین .ممنون[emoji7]


دوستان پاسخ های کامل رو دادن.فقط میخام چند تا نکته بگم که حل این سوالات رو اسون میکنه.
در سوال 5:هر موقع 3 تا جمله ی متوالی دنباله ی حسابی رو گفتن،به ترتیبa-d,a,a+dدر نظر بگیرید.الان این 3 تا رو جمع کنید میشه 3a.طبق گفته ی سوال 3a=15-->a=5
به جای a،پنج رو جاگذاری کن،ون 3جمله رو معکوس کن و سپس یه معادله ی یک مجهولی خواهی داشت
 که فقطdیعنی قدر نسبت مجهول است.
در مورد سوال دومت هم  هر موقع گفتن اضلاع یه مثلث تشکیل دنباله ی حسابی میدهند،شک نکن این مثلث قائم الزاویه هست و جملاتشم3x,4x,5xهستند(3تا عدد معروف مثلث قائم الزاویه)
مثلا ضلع کوچکتر میشه 3xتقسیم بر وتر یعنی 5xمیشه 0.6.

----------


## ali761

> اینو فقط یه راهنمایی میکنی؟ نمیخواد بنویسی فقط روی اون ۵ جمله اخر گیر دارم بدست نمیاد ....


یه قضیه ای هست درمورد دنباله ی حسابی که میگه:در هر دنباله ی حسابی اگر n+m=z+yباشد آنگاهtn+tm=tz+ty
یعنی چون 1+4=3+2هست پس مجموع جمله ی 4ام و 1ام با مجموع جمله ی 2ام و 3ام برابره.
پس طبق گفته ی سوال:
t1+t2+...+t5=20
t96+t97+...+t100=120
طرفین رو جمع میکنیم.چون t99+t2=t100+t1=....پس5تا t100+t1میشه 140.پس t1+t100
میشه 28و 28هم ضربدر50 (نصف تعدادجملات)میشه1400(همون فرمولی که یکی از دوستان در بالا ذکر کردن)

----------


## Yek.Doost

> بدرد کنکور نمیخوره  تشریحیه!


من که نگفتم به درد کنکور میخوره 
اینو واسه یاد گرفتن درس خریدم - خیلی خوب یاد گرفتم -بعد اینکه درس نامش رو میخونم تست های کنکور  رو تقریبا راحت حل میکنم 
یعنی شما میگید بفایده نداره ؟
واسه تست هم مهر و ماه رو گرفتم

----------


## Yek.Doost

اینم واسه سه جمله و پنج جمله
مثالی که هم زده خوبه

----------

